# 2013 ShadowCast.. new additions.



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a sick color combo. Nice job..


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

These things just look better and better. I love that color combo.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

sick bra, strait up


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhhhh man that is a thing of beauty! A skiff like that could ruin me!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Loving this boat, the color is great and the black contrasts it real nice. The only thing I dont agree with is the unfinished rolled edges of the gunwales. Wish I could add one to my garage, the shadowcast would be perfect for the marsh I duck hunt. Would do the trick on them reds. Very Nice Boat I'd buy one if I could have a boat for every area I fish!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Super sweet, love it dude.

What are those metal things in the corners on your front deck?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks great ...congratulation .


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Super sweet, love it dude.
> 
> What are those metal things in the corners on your front deck?


Thanks. I installed a couple rod holders.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Super sweet, love it dude.
> >
> > What are those metal things in the corners on your front deck?
> 
> ...


Oh! Flush mount stainless holders? Makes sense now.

I see you have a white plastic set of two holders in the rear too...you're just mounting rods all up in this lol


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Pman... How do you like the Permatrim?? Hows the performance with its addition??


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Pman... How do you like the Permatrim?? Hows the performance with its addition??


I have seen a marginal increase in hole shot, the 4 blade prop already had it jumping up on plane. I would imagine without the 4 blade, there'd be more of an impact on hole shot. Where it really helped is decreases bow rise especially when I run solo which gives better performance cutting through chop.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Did you wax your hull after receiving it?


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Did you wax your hull after receiving it?


I actually didn't... should I have?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Did you wax your hull after receiving it?
> 
> 
> I actually didn't... should I have?


It looked shiny in the photos, and I'm pretty sure ankona does not polish, compound, and wax their hulls or decks. That's why I asked.

"Should you have" is subjective. I personally would, and I did. I have had my Shadowcast for two weeks and I have already compounded and waxed it twice, once by hand and once with a machine. Both the hull and interior.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ankona does compound their hulls with a high speed buffer, and polish them. I don't think any boat builder wax's a hull, that's responsibility of the owner, at least not thoroughly. I have talked to Mel about it since I have polished many boats in my time in the marine industry. I even helped him out and polished a plug for them one Saturday afternoon, just to give him a hand.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ankona does compound their hulls with a high speed buffer, and polish them. I don't think any boat builder wax's a hull, that's responsibility of the owner, at least not thoroughly. I have talked to Mel about it since I have polished many boats in my time in the marine industry. I even helped him out and polished a plug for them one Saturday afternoon, just to give him a hand.


Ok, so maybe they do.

I know HB does multiple polishes and waxes...but they better for the price.

Maybe I am just spoiled because I was the owner of a boat Bob had first...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

I would wax the floor and inside of your Skiff where the gel coat has been rolled on. The wax will fill in the small holes and make cleaning much easier. I would not do the non-skid and the Hull is up to you. I also like to protect any stainless parts as well as aluminum


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This is perfect shadowcast set-up! Love the color, 20hp tohatsu with 4 blade s.s prop and permatrims. U have build it just perfect! Badass ride!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

> This is perfect shadowcast set-up!  Love the color, 20hp tohatsu with 4 blade s.s prop and permatrims.   U have build it just perfect!  Badass ride!



Does that mean no more Gheenoe?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I wax everything, hull, interior,metals,nonskid,guages,steering wheel,motor,inside hatches (if finished) everything thats not blackplastic.. About every 3 or 4 uses.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > This is perfect shadowcast set-up!  Love the color, 20hp tohatsu with 4 blade s.s prop and permatrims.   U have build it just perfect!  Badass ride!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean no more Gheenoe?


No......I've currently have 2 gheemoes (13ft lowsider here and 15.4 highsider up in Blairsville collecting dust)
And a duck boat. My daughter took all my time before anything else.....kid comes first...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

> I wax everything, hull, interior,metals,nonskid,guages,steering wheel,motor,inside hatches (if finished) everything thats not blackplastic.. About every 3 or 4 uses.



Exactly why I would never build a boat! ;D


----------

